
Microservices – Check Size Before Ordering - glutamate
http://blog.jenkster.com/2018/07/microservices-check-size.html
======
tabtab
Our shop adopted microservices, and it's just about the biggest time-sink I've
ever seen: about 4x more code than necessary. There was no identifiable
organizational need for them; our team is both too small, and the authority
flow here is not well-suited for cross-sharing of services. Don't ignore
Conway's Law. Technology alone can't force groups to coordinate/share, they
have to accept it first.

The newbies and Pointy-Haired Bosses fell for it because big vendors are
pushing for it. I suspect they want you to get used to them so they can rent
you every little service they can dream up. So, they sell it as Magic Legos,
hoping each Lego block becomes a billable block. Instead, we have Legos glued
to pasta.

Don't be a sucker, tread with care.

